# New Water Heater But No Water From Some Faucets



## jayinc11 (Jan 13, 2015)

Had my garage positioned gas water heater replaced today. Well there's no hot water in two bathrooms - one downstairs and upstairs. The master bathroom (upstairs) is ok both hot and cold from all water faucets, shower and Jacuzzi. 

In the other bath room upstairs there's no hot water from faucet but bath tub has both. As for the bathroom downstairs there's no hot water there at all.

The plumber told me that sediments are pro'ly blocking the hot lines to the two bathrooms. I reasoned that there should be no sediments from the new water heater. Before there was always water normally until we had lost pressure on the hot lines.

He also suggested the moen cartridges will need to be replaced in all bathrooms. Plumber said that 50/50 the moens fail after a new water heater installation. Is that always the case? That they have a lifetime warranty and it's a matter of calling and requesting for them

The replacements was covered by a home warranty. Should the moen cartridges be covered in the same claim?

What can I do to fix the hot lines myself?


----------



## havasu (Jan 13, 2015)

Every time you mess with plumbing, you dislodge a bunch of crud that will in fact clog up your cartridges. I usually will remove the aerator in a far away faucet and allow the water to run for a few minutes in an attempt to flush out the crud. If you pull the Moen cartridges, and clean off the crud, you can usually re-insert them without replacement.

If the plumber installed the water heater under the home warranty contract, I'd make a call and DEMAND that they send someone out to fix the problem.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2015)

As your plumber said there is a chance that valves plug up. And he is right if you are paying labour you are just as well putting in a new one but that dosn't mean that they can't be cleared.


----------



## jayinc11 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanx guys for your replies. I will attempt to remove aerators and flush. If that doesn't work I will demand they send the guy back.


----------



## frodo (Jan 14, 2015)

tell them to send a different guy,  that one sounds lazy to me.

if i am in your house i am going to do what ever it takes to give you a running system.

if you paid X  to have heater installed,  cleaning aerators and puling a cartridge or 2  should be part if it.


----------



## jayinc11 (Jan 14, 2015)

You bet. I fired their first guy after he told me on a Friday to call him and remind him about the appointment on Monday morning. Sounded like a looser I didn't want nearby.

Anyway I am on their backs like a dog with a bone on. But I am not available until sometime next week. For now I want to remove the cartridges this weekend and flush the pipes.

Meanwhile, I also want to request for those cartridges. Plumber said they are lifetime guarantee or warraanty, that it's a matter of calling and requesting. I don't know that it's just that ez looking at their website cos I see it's a limited lifetime warranty. So has anybody requested these moens and what should one say so that they qualify for free replacements? And or what not to say? I am a new home owner so everything is a new experience for me but I am happy as I go.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 14, 2015)

When I google moen I get a Canadian site so if you google it you should get a local one, they are very good a replacing parts, you may have to jump some hoops to find the model #.
http://www.moen.ca/consumer-support/contact-us


----------

